

Drunk hackernews - bound008
http://www.alcowebizer.com/news.ycombinator.com

======
apu
I just get a blank page in between the top bar and bottom bar. This is in both
Chrome & Firefox (on Linux).

~~~
JoachimSchipper
It got better after I clicked the "alcohol" bar.

------
nhebb
The body is blank for me in both FF and Chrome.

------
sp332
Haha, Comic Sans kinda works for this website!

